# Grub boots?



## ylhatch (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone tried these boots?


----------



## BGH (Dec 12, 2014)

*Awesome!*

I have owned a pair of Grubb boots for two seasons now. They are warm, comfortable and very durable. They have outlasted my MuckBoots that I purchased around the same time.


----------

